# Yerba Mate - Supplements



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

I have read where Yerba Mate is beneficial to those with Hashimoto's and it also increases testosterone. Does anyone have experience with this?

I have been taking 200 mcg of Selenium and Zinc and 600 mcg of magnesium and feel noticeably better after 2 weeks.

What other supplements do you recommend or suggest?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Marathon Man said:


> I have read where Yerba Mate is beneficial to those with Hashimoto's and it also increases testosterone. Does anyone have experience with this?
> 
> I have been taking 200 mcg of Selenium and Zinc and 600 mcg of magnesium and feel noticeably better after 2 weeks.
> 
> What other supplements do you recommend or suggest?


You may find Sloan Kettering's take on Yerba Mate of interest.
http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/69297.cfm

Good choices so far on the supplements. How about adding Omega III? I like Carlson's the best. No fishy after taste, no burping and is from a cold water source. 2 to 3 Grams per day would be great!

Glad you are feeling better; that is the "best" news!


----------

